

JQuery Q&A with Jörn Zaefferer - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/03/10-questions-for-joern-zaefferer/

======
mootymoots
sry all had to re-submit as the url broke... must stop playing with WP_Admin

